# Florida Freshwaterfishing



## Norway-troll (20. Juni 2008)

Hi Boardies|wavey:
Meine Familie und ich haben uns für März 2009 in Florida Orlando / Kisseemee eine Villa am Privatelake gemietet.
Laut Beschreibung ist dort angeln erlaubt, es befinden sich
auch Fishingrods im Haus,geangelt wird auf Bass. Der See
soll auch gut bestückt sein.
Nun meine Frage;+ Wer hat in Florida schon mal im See 
geangelt, was ist Bass für ein Fisch ( habe nur Wolfsbarsch
gefunden ) und mit welchem Köder rückt man ihn auf die Schuppen.
Mein Bruder und ich sind hier zwar im Verein und Norwegen-
erfahren, aber von Florida's Freshwaterfishing fehlt uns
jegliche Kentniss#c
Hoffendlich kann uns jemand von euch einen Tipp geben,
bevor wir noch die deutsche Anglergilde blamieren.|rotwerden

Gruss an alle
norway-troll|wavey:


----------



## Dart (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Florida Freshwaterfishing*

Hi Norway-Troll
Ich hab vor einigen Jahren, in Zusammenarbeit mit Steve von Brandt (deutscher Auswanderer+Profi-Guide), einer eher allgemeinen Bericht über das Bassfishing geschrieben. Da findest du evt. ein paar verwertbare Infos.
http://www.angelmagazin.com/angeln_usa_schwarzbarsch.html
Ansonsten googlen bis der Arzt kommt, es gibt eine riesige Auswahl an Bassfishing Websites, mit super Informationen. Schliesslich ist der Bass das liebste Kind der amerik. Angler.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Volker2809 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Florida Freshwaterfishing*

@Norwag-Troll: Wie Dart schon schrieb, handelt es sich bei "Bass" um den Schwarzbarsch und nicht um den Wolfsbarsch. Eine Angelmethode die von den Guides an den großen Seen (z.B. Lake Toho) bevorzugt wird, ist der lebende Köderfisch (sogenannte Shiner). Diese bekommst Du in den Angelshops. Ich persönlich hab allerdings noch nie an einem der Privatlakes geangelt. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du auch mit kleinen Kunstködern Deinen Spaß haben wirst. 
Es gibt in Florida ein Buch, das heißt "Baits, Rigs and Tackle". Gibt es eigentlich in jedem Angelshop. Darin findest Du auch sehr viele Tips fürs Angeln vor Ort.


----------



## Baitbuster (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Florida Freshwaterfishing*

ich komme ja gerade erst aus der gegend...
habe auch bei FLW in einem tournement geangelt was dann doch schon ganz interessant mit zu machen war, aber schau dir einfach mal diese seite hier an:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Shop_10151_-1_10001

bass pro ist DER laden für bass in america und wo dir auch echt geholfen wird!
ich persönlich kann die "crankbait" empfehlen welches echt je nach wasserfarbe sehr gut in den verschiedenen farben anschlägt!sonst halt einfach nur mit dem sogenannten TEXAS RIG versuchen der eigentlich schon standart ist!
wenn du sonst noch irgentwelche fragen hast zum thema bass fishing schreib mich einfach privat an!
:vik:gruss


----------



## Norway-troll (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Florida Freshwaterfishing*

Danke für eure Tipps.:vik:
Unter der Webseite von Dart bin ich fündig geworden,
da ich jetzt den Schuppenträger kenne,habe ich mir
schon einige Tipps ergooglen können.|supergri
Bin trotzdem für jeden Rat dankbar|znaika:

Gruss 
norway-troll#h


----------

